# Courtside Monday Night Thread 8/9/04



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

send your emails to [email protected] 



I sent a email to the kxl program director hopefully it will work tonight for those who listen via internet


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Here's my question:



> Hey Courtside Dudes,
> 
> Is Nash feeling ANY pressure at all to resolve any of the pressing roster issues still open on his plate? Shareef? Miles? Patterson? Perimeter shooting? Perimeter defense? Backup PF? Backup Center?
> 
> ...


Somehow, I doubt my question(s) will get addressed this time around.

PBF


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Not bad, PBF. Why didn't you ask something a little less controversial like, "How is Paul Allen adapting to his new role as replacement of Donald Sterling as the cheapest owner in the West?"


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>e_blazer1</b>!
> Not bad, PBF. Why didn't you ask something a little less controversial like, "How is Paul Allen adapting to his new role as replacement of Donald Sterling as the cheapest owner in the West?"


I think the new Nets owner has that one wrapped up.:laugh:


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

man they can play Savage but they cant play courtside


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Bla bla bla..
"Reef is very disgruntled,he wants to play"..says Theo


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

"11 point guards have changed teams this summer"..says Rice


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Theo is the main guest..talking mostly about point guards and 
Van Excel.

Theo seems interested in Nick,thinks he will "fit in well"


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

thanks so much jackie for the updates


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Portland will show 65 games this year

Will share with Seattle on the Foxsports channel.

Rice brought up that Marion might find Phoenix crowded this year..

(He is always fishing isn't he?? hehe)


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Mike B. says Phoenix has bettered themselves this year !

talking about weather...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

"suns need some inside help"..
Richarson makes them like the Mavericks 

Is Marion on the move????
Rice wants to know..

Are they going after Dampier ??

Will Joe Johnson stay??


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

I agree..Phoenix is going to be a nice team..

All Phoenix talk..
Stoudemire should have more minutes with the Olympic team?
Rice wants to know..

Amare is being raved about by local Phoenix guys..


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

It's Eddie Johnson talking with Rice...


Suns will make the playoffs? Rice asks??

Eddie says.."what does that mean..make 8th place??

How come Portland didn't pick Jammeer ?? eddie asks..
He skirted around Portland's chance to make the playoffs..haha


Thinks they "took a chance with Sebastian"

Hells bells..you take a chance on 98% of the NBA !!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Mike B. is still raving about Phoenix..
Rice says they are another Dallas..
but what they needed was Theo !


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Would Phoenix give Portland Illgustkas ??

They would like Theo,Reef..

Marion?? Portland ??

This is all banter..no facts..

Phoenix is all they are talking about thus far.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Would Phoenix give Portland Illgustkas ??
> 
> They would like Theo,Reef..
> ...


I see they read my email!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Gary should have signed with Portland for double his money..haha
they laugh


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Gary should have signed with Portland for double his money..haha
they laugh.


Absolutely no real facts yet tonight..
not even good leads.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

"southwest is now the toughest" they all agree..

"Pacific has fizzled out"


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

oh hell,did he say Southwest or Southeast?

I am taping GOTTI and had to run for the 
machine.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> oh hell,did he say Southwest or Southeast?
> 
> I am taping GOTTI and had to run for the
> machine.


I don't think there is much chance anyone would call the Southeast the best, most people would call it the worst.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Sac is now talked about..

"bobby jackson wants out " rice asks??

Peja ,Webber?? he add.

Rice offers Rahim


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Peja says team is soft mentality ..
or is it vlade is soft??

they don't know what he meant by the comment

"Sac is a contender if healthy" Sac thinks..

Greg should be ok..but no vlade


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

"Sac just can't stay healthy"

Rice seemed to indicate their window is closed,Sac guy didn't think so.

Webber need to sit down and talk with 
Peja??
Mend fences ??


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Not one darn lead on Portland news thus far.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Nash now on...

Trenton was a disappointment..


Nash says "nothing ventured,nothing gained"

He is pleased with Richie Frahm..


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

back up center talk next week..
one is a vet,one is young guy.

won't say yet..

"denver is not going to present darius with an offer he says"..
talking with his agent.. right now.

(he hopes)


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Nash hopes that Darius comes to camp and at least takes the one year offer.
he would hope long term..

reef to boston??

nash says.."cheeks and reef talk daily almost..reef should be on roster,it's up to him..reality is starting to sink in"

"portland will do whats best for portland"

nash says


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

"denver is much much better team with Kenyon" nash says..

zach looks great !! 
Nash says the best shape EVER


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

*i voted you numero uno 4 hall'uv fame*

because you saud i was in yer will and you do this every monday when i can't listen and my wife has to watch t.v.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Yeah, I am very excited about the Zach news. Can't wait to see him next year. I sure as hell am glad that we got Gurg's. They said he was the Blazers assisstant, so I guess thats official.

BFreak.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Everybody praising Grrgs ..
Nash gone now..

He says they will reveal talk next week about a vet center AND a young guy.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> back up center talk next week..
> one is a vet,one is young guy.
> 
> ...


Could Dampier be the veteran?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Everybody praising Grrgs ..
> Nash gone now..
> 
> He says they will reveal talk next week about a vet center AND a young guy.











This guy? Erick Dampier????


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

iI don't get it..
I can listen to radio in Iraq and follks can't listen to Portland on the net??
Is it becasue it is so weak signal??


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

He seemed to talk bout Dampier ,but NOT WITH PORTLAND..

Phoenix and Denver talk


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I also like what Nash said about Gurgs, that FA players like Gurgs and he having him when attracting FA's is a plus.

BFreak.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

old vet ??
young guy??

both???????

WHO IS IT??? Mike B. asks???


Rice thinks Dampier for Reef ..maybe??
then said no..didn't thinks so

Dampier has great seasons at end of contracts rice says..

Pardon this mess..i am running from one room to another to type..


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

*so it's official?*

grg? he's an assistant?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I moved my boombox to near my comp!

Let me look at the FA's and I'll see if I can guess these guys.

BFreak.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

yes he has "come aboard" (thats good)

Rice is anxious to find out the big men..

swift??
Keon Clark? (injury prone)


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Van excel is great for the Blazers if healthy rice says...

scott williams??
marcus ??


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Rice is mowing them down right and left..

Portland is on a thin line for chemistry rice says..


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Van excel is great for the Blazers if healthy rice says...
> 
> scott williams??
> marcus ??


Scott Williams would be interesting. :yes:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Scott Williams? I think he'd be a pretty good one for Theo. I mean Zbo/Reef can get a few min. at the 5, and Williams can get some. 

Let me look for that young guy with potential.

BFreak.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

that was quite a statement..

Mike Rice just said " Portland is on a thin 
line for chemistry"


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

break


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

*OT:but my rating for the off season has changed*

my rating of the blazers has now changed to a good solid c+
the potental growth of our young players...tastey(spelling?)!!!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

I will tell you one guy I am glad it is not..
Chris Mihm..
good luck Lakers !!


Mike B. talks about Reef..
" reef and peja 's agents go public and the players look like the bad guys"


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Peja for Rahim would cost 3-4 players..rice says


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

young olympic team is just not that good ,Rice says..

They really need to practice !!..he says they will get better ..
but lack experience..
no role players


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

What about Rodney White as that young guy with potential? He's a G/F. I'd like getting him and I think he is a farther along Woods. So:

PG- Damon Stoudamire / Nick Van Exel / Sebastian Telfair
SG- Derek Anderson / (Nick Van Exel) / Rodney White
SF- Darius Miles / Ruben Patterson / Qyntel Woods
PF- Zach Randolph / Shareef Abdul-Rahim
C- Theo Ratliff / Scott Williams / Vladimir Stepania

IR:
Viktor/Outlaw
Cut Frahm

I like that roster. White has potential, and I think that lineup is pretty damn good, I mean we could even Sign Person too.

BFreak.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

all olympic talk..

young guys struggle..


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Yeah, I think these Superstars need to grow up and go play in the Olympic's not just say I'm scared. They have 500 security guards watching them over!

BFreak.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

well that will be something to chew on..

Nash says that next week he will reveal 
who they are looking at.

"a vet and a young guy"

doesn't sound like Blazer radio guys have any clue..Rice isn't dropping any clues.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

My guess: 

Scott Williams and Rodney White.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I think that the young guy is *Darius Rice*. He has turned some heads this summer and I think he is going to get a call from Nash. :yes:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

no he said these are centers..


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

The Young guy is a C too?

Now they are talking about Daruis and Stro Show are in the same boat, they arent getting any offers because they know the team will match.

BFreak.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> no he said these are centers..


Both?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Denver loves Miles..but Portland will match
says Mike B.

Mike Rice says he thinks Reef will be more involved...
Hoew will Damon react to Nick??

two left handers??????


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Well, if Portland landed Dampier and Rice I would be pretty happen with that! :yes:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

scottie wants his 5.3 says rice..

ray allen for vince carter???


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

More left handers is a good thing though. Thats one of the reason's Zach is a very good post player. 

BFreak.

They are saying Nash and Cheeks, want to work Reef into the system.

They say we will get more value for Reef during deadline, which is a given, and they are bringing up all the rumors.

:laugh: Bull's still arent happy with Curry's weight. 

BFreak.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

well next week he said he will reveal it and they are in talks.



see ya !!


----------



## Blaze (Jan 25, 2003)

I think the two vets will be Person and Clark.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Courtside Recap 


It finally came on late in the show 





seg 1 - Eddie Johnson on the show talking about the suns , Eddie thinks Portland can make the Playoffs with the talent they have .


seg 2 - Barot and Rice talk more about the suns roster , They wanted Theo in the rumored blazers & raptors suns 3 way 



seg 3 - talk about teh upcoming guests in the 2nd hour end of the 1st hour 


seg 4 - Start of the 2nd hour Marty Mcneal joins the show to talk about the kings , Talk about the peja situation and Rice said we have a player that is not happy Shareef we will give you him for Peja , Marty said its a problem Rahim makes way more money than peja you would have to get like 3 players for Rahim with the money he makes . More talk about the Chris Webber situation will he be traded and will he apologize to Peja , Marty thinks the team will be fine if they can stay healthy , Walter said if peja came to be blazers the writers would get on him as soon as he got there reguarding him being soft .



seg 5 - John Nash joins the show , John said he feels disapointed not being able to get Trenton , He is looking at 2 big men a young player and a vet . Shareef and Maurice talk abot every day and hes starting to come back down to reality we are not pressured to trade Shareef we would do it if the deals was right with anybody to make the team better , nothing really new on the Darius Miles sitaution. Barot asks John about the report from the Boston Globe about Zach at Tims camp in such great shape , John said I saw Zach earlier in the summer and he looked very fit also mentions Qyntel Woods Stepania and Travis Outlaw were all at the camp , We are so encouraged by our best player 



seg 6 - Talk about Dampier could he be had for a mid level type deal . Barot also mentions that courtside will be on next tuesday night instead of monday due to Seahawks football , Talk about the blazers are interested in Scott Williams Barot mentions to Rice what about Marcus Fizer Rice wouldnt mind getting Fizer 



seg 7 - Talk about agents when they come out and speak they hurt the value of the client , Talk about the Usa team 



seg 8 - Talk about the D miles situation , Caller asks why would Denver want Miles and they have Carmelo , Rice said it would be a bad situation for Darius in Denver because Carmelo has to play 35 min a game bt Darius has ran out of suitiors . Barot thinks it is smart for the blazers to hold Shareef because in late August teams get desperate , Rice says Yeah Eddie curry is still out there the bulls are still not happy with his weight 


show ends


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

cimalee, again, you rock for the recap! in your honor, i will write this entire post in lower case letters. i'm psyched to read/hear that zach is looking good this summer, and perhaps even more psyched that grgs is on board as a full assistant. the guy can teach young players, motivates the older players, and knows how to get people to work together defensively. yeah! 

otherwise, i'm wondering how much of john nash's comments about shareef abdur-rahim are just more posturing, saying 'mo talks to him every day and he's starting to face reality' sounds a lot like trying to spin the situation so that teams will start to believe that the blazers aren't desperate, so they'll offer something better than they have been. not a bad plan, but i think nash and abdur-rahim better start getting used to the very real possibility that the only good deal is likely to be a fair to poor deal, rather than a good one. 

interesting. again, thanks cim. :rock:


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

ha ha glad you liked the recap I would like to thank Jackie for the updated I apprecaite it so much .



Have a blessed week you guys Peace


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Zach is focused and its good to see the franchise behind there young rising superstar


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

:clap: for Cima and Jackie


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Fine, I guess I get no respect for my updates.... 

BFreak.


PS: I am used to it, I get no respect on this board anyways.....


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

thanks for the recaps Jackie and Cimalee :woot:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Again No respect, thanks TB. 

BFreak.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks Jackie and Cimalee!

Okay, that Freak isn't a bad guy either.:laugh:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> Thanks Jackie and Cimalee!
> 
> Okay, that Freak isn't a bad guy either.:laugh:


:laugh: Thanks finally some respect!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> :clap: for Cima and Jackie


AND Blazer Freak:yes:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Yay!


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

"Vet" = Sabonis

Book it.

:yes:

PBF


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

Scott Williams is not worth the MLE. Because I LIKE Stepania, I'd prefer to just look elsewhere. 

Rodney White excites me. His PER is good. His +/- is also. What puzzles me is why Kiki doesn't just sign him instead of sweating over Miles. Leads me to believe that White has some underlining issues that Portland may not want to touch. Who knows.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I'd take Sabas over Scott Williams any day of the week, PBF :yes:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> Again No respect, thanks TB.
> 
> BFreak.



And you to Blazer Freak....  Danke


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> And you to Blazer Freak....  Danke


Yay again! I get some respect! Well, I got a PM that says this HoF wont be "official" so...any ideas? I think it should be cut like Frahm!

BFreak.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

The best part was when the Sac. Beat writer admitted that the Portland writers tear up their players in the newspaper. Barrett and Rice both got a laugh out of that.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

blazer freak I appreciate you homie keep up the good work


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

If the internet streaming works next Monday, you guys can thank Jay Allen over at KXL.


----------

